# ايه رايكم يا جماعة



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
صديقتى حكت لى حكاية غريبة شويتين من وجهة نظرى 
بس قلت احكيها لكم 
حيث اننا فى منتدى الكنيسة وانا وغيرى من المسلمين معاكم 
قلت احكيها 
ولد حب بنت واتفقوا ع الزواج 
واكتشفوا فجاة 
او بمعنى ادق هو اللى اكتشف 
انها مسيحية 
هى كانت عارفة انه مسلم لان اسمه احمد 
هنا فكر اهله هايوافقوا 
وهى كمان ترددت رغم معرفتها انه مسلم هل اهلها يوافقوا
فكروا كتير
 وتوصلوا لحل
 واحد فيهم يغير دينه عشان التانى 

هما دلوقت مقتنعين بالحل دة 
بس منتظرين 
والخوف مالى قلبهم انهم ممكن يتعرضوا للقتل بسبب دة 
انتم ايه رايكم 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*لو هيبقى مسيحى علشانها يبقى مفيش مشكله 
لا طبعاااا ترك اى دين لاجل شخص شىء مرفوض ..هو تغيير مكان سكن ولا تغيير اسم دلع !!
ده دين يعنى اغلى ما يملك الانسان لو تركه عن طريق قناعه ده موضوع تانى لكن اللى يسيب دينه علشان شخص يبقى بكره لما هيلاقى شخص اغلى هيسيبه بلا تردد
وبعدين لو فرضنا وواحد منهم ساب دينه علشان التانى لو فاق وندم وحب يرجع هيكون موقف التانى ايه بقى وقتها 
طبعااااا الامر مرفوووض نهائياااا الارتباط ما بين اتنيين من اديان مختلفه مهما كانت درجة الحب بينهم
متابعه ..*


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مثل تلك الموضوعات والمواقف التي تحدث هي سبب مشكلة هذا البلد، وانطلاق فتنة وصراع بين الناس وزريعة للقتل والرفض.. الخ الخ، واحد يمشي مع واحدة والا واحدة تمشي مع واحد وكل واحد بيحب التاني يقوم يتخلى عن دينه وأُسرته وأهله ويتقلب بعد كده الموضوع لتناحر بين عائلتين ثم انتشار الموضوع وتوسيعه لتكون عاصفة تطيح بالبلد كلها، وكل واحد يتهم الآخر أنه خدع ابنهم والا بنتهم لترك دينه، وقد يصل الموضوع لازدراء أديان أو واحد يقتل الآخر .. الخ الخ، وتبقى حكاية ورواية واحنا مش ناقصين، والسبب في الآخر يتقال انه الحب !!! والحب يعني بذل ولازم العقل يقوده لأن الموضوع مش مجرد مشاعر وخلاص وانا ومن بعدي الطوفان، هذا ليس حب بل أنانية وكبرياء ... الرحمة من عندك يا رب في عقول مريضة لا يهمها إلا نفسها فقط

انصحي صديقتك أنها تقول لأي طرف فيهم تعرفه، أنهم يحبوا بجد وبصدق وبوعي، ولا ينظروا لأنفسهم فقط، لأن الحب ليس نظرة للذات وماذا أُريد انا فقط، بل لابد من نظرة متعمقة في الأمور، والمستعجل برجليه حتماً يُخطأ ويضر نفسه والآخرين معه، لأن السكينة سرقاه على رأي المثل الشعبي ...
​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا مروركم الكريم دونا وايمون 
انا شايفة انهم مافيش مشاكل انهم يتزوجوا بدووووووووووون ان حد يغير دينه 
لو هو تنصر  هى هتامن ليه اللى يغير فكره ومعتقداته عشان يتزوجها 
وهى اصلا مش بحاجة لتغيير دينها 
لان الشريعة الاسلامية تعطى للرجل حق الزواج من اى امراة بشرط تكون مؤمنة بالله
ولو هو طلب منها كدة يبقى انانى 
ولو هى طلبت منه كدة تبقى انانية كمان 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> شكرا مروركم الكريم دونا وايمون
> انا شايفة انهم مافيش مشاكل انهم يتزوجوا بدووووووووووون ان حد يغير دينه
> لو هو تنصر  هى هتامن ليه اللى يغير فكره ومعتقداته عشان يتزوجها
> وهى اصلا مش بحاجة لتغيير دينها
> ...



*لالالا معندناش احنا الكلام ده 
طيب لو كان العكس كنتى هتقولى نفس الكلام
يعنى لو مسلمه حبت مسيحى وقررت تتجوزه كنتى هتوافقى وتقولى يتجوزوا ؟؟*


----------



## ابن المغرب (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الانسان حر فيما يعتقد  بس لازم احدهم يتغير للصح  وليس ان يتغير فقط لااجل الزواج من كان على صواب فعليه اقناع الاخر بدالك اما الموت فهي بيد الخالق واسببها متععدة قد يقتلون بدون ان يغيرو دينهم ان كان هاد مقدر عليهم


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

انا نفسى اعرف يعنى ايه اكتشفوا فجأة ؟ هو موضوع الاعتقاد والايمان ده من الحاجات اللى بيكتشفوها فجأة ؟ لا وبعد ما اتفقوا الجواز ؟
امال كانوا بيتفقوا على ايه ؟
الموضوع من اوله فاشل , اتنين متفقين على الجواز وميعرفوش اهم حاجة عن بعض وهى الايمان والعقيدة ؟ امال عرفوا منين انهم متوافقين مع بعض فى الفكر ؟ العقيدة جزء كبير من تشكيل فكر الانسان 
وعجبى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2012)

دونا قالت المفيد-- مبداء ان شخص يسيب دينه علشان شخص مثله-- ده مبداء مرفوض تماما--
و لو هى مؤمنه بدينها كيف تحكم على اولادها  إنهم يبقى فى إمان هى مش مئمنى بيه!!
  اعتقد دى قمت الانانيه-- و العمى-- الى بعد كدا بيبقا ندم رهيب--لما تفوق..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*عايز تذيع قووول ذيع*
*مش عايز قول ما تذيعشى *​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالا معندناش احنا الكلام ده *
> * طيب لو كان العكس كنتى هتقولى نفس الكلام*
> * يعنى لو مسلمه حبت مسيحى وقررت تتجوزه كنتى هتوافقى وتقولى يتجوزوا ؟؟*



لا مش هاقول كده طبعا  
لان لا يجوز للمسلمة ان تتزوج بمسيحى 
وارفض انه يغير دينه عشان يتزوجها ​


----------



## مين الصح (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اين المشكله اصلا يجوز زواج الرجل المسلم من المسيحيه لا يوجد مشكله اصلا ليه يغير دينه


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف يعنى ايه اكتشفوا فجأة ؟ هو موضوع الاعتقاد والايمان ده من الحاجات اللى بيكتشفوها فجأة ؟ لا وبعد ما اتفقوا الجواز ؟
> امال كانوا بيتفقوا على ايه ؟
> الموضوع من اوله فاشل , اتنين متفقين على الجواز وميعرفوش اهم حاجة عن بعض وهى الايمان والعقيدة ؟ امال عرفوا منين انهم متوافقين مع بعض فى الفكر ؟ العقيدة جزء كبير من تشكيل فكر الانسان
> وعجبى



من كلام صحبتى انهم ماكانوش يعرفوا بعض من فترة طويلة 
هما تعرفوا ع بعض ولما ارتاحوا لبعض صارحوا نفسهم واتفقوا ع الزواج  
وعادى انهم تفاجوا ماكتير اصحاب وبياكلوا ويشربوا مع بعض وممكن يكتشفوا انهم مش ع نفس الدين 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> لا مش هاقول كده طبعا
> لان لا يجوز للمسلمة ان تتزوج بمسيحى
> وارفض انه يغير دينه عشان يتزوجها ​


*احنا بقى بنرفض فى الحالتين لا مسيحى ولا مسيحيه يتجوزوا من مسلمين مفيش حاجه عندنا اسمها كل واحد يتجوز على دينه ولو عملوا كده يبقى زواج غير معترف بيه كنسيااا من الاساس*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *احنا بقى بنرفض فى الحالتين لا مسيحى ولا مسيحيه يتجوزوا من مسلمين مفيش حاجه عندنا اسمها كل واحد يتجوز على دينه ولو عملوا كده يبقى زواج غير معترف بيه كنسيااا من الاساس*



اكيد  
لانه لو تزوجها مش هايتزوجها بالكنيسة 
هايتجوزها بعقد مدنى 
عن نفسى مش باحب فكرة انهم يكونوا مختلفين فى الدين 
لان كل واحد ليه فكر وليه ايمانيات خاصة بيه 
لكن نفترض ان الاتنين وقعوا بالمحظور 
اللى هو انها اصبحت حامل منه 
الوضع يكون ايه ساعتها​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> اكيد
> لانه لو تزوجها مش هايتزوجها بالكنيسة
> هايتجوزها بعقد مدنى
> عن نفسى مش باحب فكرة انهم يكونوا مختلفين فى الدين
> ...


*بقت حامل من غير جواز يعنى ؟؟
تتوب وترجع للكنيسه وتعترف لاسرتها لو كان هو ده السبب الوحيد اللى جابرها تكمل مع الشخص ده
وكل مشكله وليها حل
*


----------



## چاكس (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*طيب قولى دى مشكلة .. سهلة ، لأن اى مشكلة ليها حل .. فالمشكلة دى ممكن حلها ان الشاب يتكلم مع البنت و يشوف ايه اللى جذبه ليها .. لو اخلاقها و فكرها ... يبقى يحاول يفكر زيها .. مع ان المفروض لو فيه خطوبه مثلا او صداقة بينهم , و على اساسها يبقى الارتباط .. فالوقت ده هما لازم يكونوا فاهمين بعض و عارفين دماغ بعض .. اكيد واحد منهم انجذب لدين التانى ... ده لو هنتكلم ( عن حب حقيقى  ) .. اما لو بنتكلم عن اعجاب بقى .. و هو اعجب بيها عشان جسمها او شكلها .. فاااااااااااكس .. و هى تبقى غلطانة لانها اكيد هتحس بده .. و لازم تسيبه احسن ..

طيب قولى دى مشكلة ليها حل ... طيب تعملى ايه فى واحد ( ملحد كافر زنديق بندق فزدق .... الخ اى مسمى ) مش مؤمن بالدين ... و حب واحدة ( ايا ما كان دينها ) .. و هى متعرفش انه كده ... ايه الحل ؟؟؟ لو قالها هتسيبه وش .. و لو مقلهاش .. هتكتشف بعد مده .. و بردو هتسيبه ... شفتى بقى اد ايه الملحد بيتعذب و مضطهد ( اه يااااااااانى يا عقلى يانى مش هعمل كده تانى :vava: )  *


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بقت حامل من غير جواز يعنى ؟؟*
> * تتوب وترجع للكنيسه وتعترف لاسرتها لو كان هو ده السبب الوحيد اللى جابرها تكمل مع الشخص ده*
> * وكل مشكله وليها حل*



وتفتكرى اهلها هاياخدوا الموضوع ببساطة  
واهل الولد بردة هاياخدوه ببساطة 
والطفل مصيره ايه 
فى الحالة دى ​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2012)

المفروض من الاول معروف انه جواز محكوم عليه بالاعدام 

مكنوش يسمحوا لنفسهم انهم يحبوا بعض  بدل ما يتعذبوا  بعد كده 


​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> المفروض من الاول معروف انه جواز محكوم عليه بالاعدام
> 
> مكنوش يسمحوا لنفسهم انهم يحبوا بعض  بدل ما يتعذبوا  بعد كده



وليه حكمت عليه بالاعدام  
ماجايز يكون جواز ناجح اكثر مما نتخيل ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اشعر ان فى سؤالك مكر كبير لن تترك المسيحية دينها ابدا


----------



## Tony Coptico (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بعيدا عن هل الموضوع موافق للعقيدة المسيحية أم لا. أود أن أطرح عدة أسئلة:
1- هل سيقبل الزوج المسلم أن ترتدى الزوجة المسيحية الصليب وألا ترتدى الحجاب أو النقاب؟ أم أنه سيفرض عليها فرائض دينه؟
2- هل سيسمح لها بأن تصلى وتقرأ الكتاب المقدس في المنزل؟ وأن تذهب الى الكنيسة؟
3- ما موقف الابناء الذين سينتجون عن هذه الاسرة الممزقة؟ وهل سيسمح الزوج للأم بتربية أبنائها على منهجها وعقيدتها وفكرها؟
مثال: ماذا لو قالت الأم لأبنائها أن كل الكذب حرام بينما الزوج المسلم يعتقد بأن الكذب مباح لثلاث أسباب وأيضا يؤمن بالتقية.
4- عندما يكبر الأطفال ويسألون الأب عن أمهم هل هى كافرة أم لا فماذا سيكون رده؟ وهل وقتها قد ينقلب الأبناء على أمهم ويعاملونها معاملة سيئة؟
5- ما موقف تلك الزوجة من ميراث زوجها؟
6- ماذا سيفعل زوجها عند موتها؟ هل سيسلم أهلها المسيحيين جثمانها للصلاة عليه ودفنه؟
7- ما الضمانة التى تطمئن تلك الفتاة إلى أن هذا العاشق المسلم لن يجبرها على تغيير ديانتها؟ أو أنه قد يطلقها فيما بعد؟ أو أنه قد يتزوج عليها مسلمة؟
8- ماذا يحدث لو ضربها هذا الزوج يوما ما؟ ومعروف أن ضرب المرأة مباح في الاسلام؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> وتوصلوا لحل
> واحد فيهم يغير دينه عشان التانى
> 
> *هما دلوقت مقتنعين بالحل دة *
> ...


ومآ دآمو مقتنعين ..* إحنآ رأينآ هيفيد بأيه * ...!!!

على آلعموم كون إتنين عندهم خطوة تغيير ديآنتهم بآلسهولة وآلبسآطة دى
يبقى لهم مآ شآئو  

لكن مبدأ إن كل وآحد يتجوز آلتآنى على دينهـ فهو قبل مآ يكون مرفوض فى آلمسيحية
غير معقول بآلمنطق وآلعقل
إزآى هتستوى حيآة نآجحة و شركة حقيقية بينهم .. وهم حتى مش متفقين على أهم عقآئدهم



وعلى فكرة
إللى بيغير دينهـ عن إقتنآع وفهم 
رغم ضعفه آلبشرى , لكن آلقتل مآبيفرقش معآهـ مقآرنة بخلآصه وعبورهـ لنور آلإيمآن آلحقيقى



*.،*
​


----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ومالة كل واحد يبقى دينة زيى الفل كدة
ودى تروح تصلى فى الكنيسة وهو  يصلى فى الجامع
وهى تصوم اربع وجمعة ( اكل نباتى) وهو اتنين وخميس
بجانب بقى انة هو يصوم رمضان وهى تصوم الميلاد والصيام الكبير وصوم الرسل
حلو كدة قوى لو محصلش كلاش بسبب دة !!!!
سؤال صغير بقى
لو خلفوا العيال هتبقى ديانتهم اية
هيقولوا مسلمين عشان ابوهم كدة
يعنى امهم دى مش تبعهم ولا اية ههههههه
يعنى هتربى عيالها على دين هى لاتؤمن بة
طبعا الموضوع فاشل بكل المقاييس واللى يقول هينجح بيستعبط


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> وليه حكمت عليه بالاعدام
> ماجايز يكون جواز ناجح اكثر مما نتخيل ​



لان فى حاجات كتير اوى  تخليه مش ناجح

طبعا مش هعيد الكلام اللى اتقال قبل كده فى الموضوع 

لكن بكره مع اول مشكله بينهم  هيعملوا ايه 

والاولاد  مع بابا ولا ماما فى الجامع ولا الكنيسه  

يعنى بلاش يفكروا بعواطفهم  خليهم يفكروا بعقلهم  فى موضوع مهم زى ده 

ده غير الاهل اللى هيتظلموا  من ناحيه المسيحيه بالاكتر  من ناحيه بنتهم 

طبعا انتى اكيد فرحانه لو اعكسى الوضع تيقبلى  اعتقد مستحيل 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> وليه حكمت عليه بالاعدام
> ماجايز يكون جواز ناجح اكثر مما نتخيل ​



* كنا قلنا ان جواز المسلمه من المسيحى ممكن يكون ناجح اكتر مما نتخيل ليه تحكمى عليه بالاعدام
ولا ايه !!
بصى من الاخر بالنسبه لنا الجواز من النوع ده مفيهوش بركة ربنا وبالتالى هو جواز فاشل 
معيارنا الوحيد فى الامر هو راى الكنيسه وتعاليم المسيح ونظرة المسيحيه للزواج باعتباره سر مقدس له أصول مش مجرد اتنين بتجمعهم ورقه
اللى هيختار بقى انه يرمى ده كله ويروح ورا وهم بانه يبيع الغالى بالرخيص هو حر ومسيره للندم بس هيكون فات الاوان للاسف  *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> من كلام صحبتى انهم ماكانوش يعرفوا بعض من فترة طويلة
> هما تعرفوا ع بعض ولما ارتاحوا لبعض صارحوا نفسهم واتفقوا ع الزواج
> وعادى انهم تفاجوا ماكتير اصحاب وبياكلوا ويشربوا مع بعض وممكن يكتشفوا انهم مش ع نفس الدين
> ​



هههههههههههههه :t11::t11::t11::t11:
قالك عادى ما ممكن اصحاب بياكلو ويشربو مع بعض ويكتشفو فى الاخر انهم مش نفس الدين 
ده فى اى بلد ده لو سمحتى ؟ :smile01


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اشعر ان فى سؤالك مكر كبير لن تترك المسيحية دينها ابدا



ومين قالك انى عاوزاها تسيب دينها 
لو اخويا هايتزوج واحد مسيحية او يهودية وغيرت دينها عشانه 
عمرى ماحترمها طول عمرى 
​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Tony Coptico قال:


> بعيدا عن هل الموضوع موافق للعقيدة المسيحية أم لا. أود أن أطرح عدة أسئلة:
> 1- هل سيقبل الزوج المسلم أن ترتدى الزوجة المسيحية الصليب وألا ترتدى الحجاب أو النقاب؟ أم أنه سيفرض عليها فرائض دينه؟
> 2- هل سيسمح لها بأن تصلى وتقرأ الكتاب المقدس في المنزل؟ وأن تذهب الى الكنيسة؟
> 3- ما موقف الابناء الذين سينتجون عن هذه الاسرة الممزقة؟ وهل سيسمح الزوج للأم بتربية أبنائها على منهجها وعقيدتها وفكرها؟
> ...



كلام سليم 
اولا لايجوز له ابدا ان يامرها ان تخلع الصليب او يفرض عليها حجاب
ثانيا لايجوز منعها من ممارسة طقوس دينها والذهاب للكنيسة 
ثالث الابناء للاب يعنى يتبعون دينه ولازم تكون عارفة وموافقة بدة 
رابعا مين قالك ان الكذب عندنا حلال وبعدين التقية عقيدة الشيعة نحن مسلمين سنة ولله الحمد
خامسا هى ليست كافرة لانها لو كدة ليه تزوجها من الاصل الولاد يعرفوا ان امهم مؤمنة بالله لكنها لاتؤمن بالقران ولا محمد 
ولو هى كافرة عابدة للشيطان نفسه تراب جزمتها على راس ولادها لان دة مبدا فى الاسلام لا خلاف عليه 
موقفها من الميراث زيها زى الزوجة المسلمة بالظبط 
ولما تموت تروح لاهلها طبيعى ويصلوا عليها وتدفن فى مقابرها عادى جدا 
وبخصوص الدين مش من شريعتنا السمحة ان واحد يجبر زوجته على اعتناق دين معين 
كمان الطلاق حاجة تبع الظروف يعنى ممكن هى تكون لاتطاق فيطلقها 
وبخصوص الزواج باخرى ممكن تشترط عليه فى عقد الزواج انه مايتزوجش لانه دة حق للمراة وفقا للشريعة الاسلامية 
واخيرا الضرب للمراة ليس مباح الا بعود السواك ويكون للتاديب وذلك بعد مراحل منها التودد لها والوعظ والهجر فى المضجع مش يسيب البيت ويمشى وبعدين الضرب بالسواك يعنى زى ما بنقول كدة بالبلدى قرصة صغيرة بدلع ​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههههههه :t11::t11::t11::t11:
> قالك عادى ما ممكن اصحاب بياكلو ويشربو مع بعض ويكتشفو فى الاخر انهم مش نفس الدين
> ده فى اى بلد ده لو سمحتى ؟ :smile01



بجد واللهى ماكنتش عارفة انى باوزع نكت  هههههههههههههه
انا عن نفسى ناس كتير عاشرتهم لسنين ولم اكن اعلم انهم مسيحين ايه الغريب فى دة 
هو الواحد مننا بيمشى حاطط ورقة على ضهره انا مسلم 
انا مسيحى 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*محاولة ذكية لشرح بعضاً من عقائد الأسلام ...!!!*
*أُحييك ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش ده مسلسل اوان الورد*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> بجد واللهى ماكنتش عارفة انى باوزع نكت هههههههههههههه
> انا عن نفسى ناس كتير عاشرتهم لسنين ولم اكن اعلم انهم مسيحين ايه الغريب فى دة
> هو الواحد مننا بيمشى حاطط ورقة على ضهره انا مسلم
> انا مسيحى
> ​



هههههههههههههه اه بجد نكتك فظيعة بصراحة 
ما انا بسألك يابنتى فين اللى انت بتقولى عليه ده ؟ فى اللالا لاند ؟ 
اظن انك مصرية وعارفه ان من سمات المصريين ان اول حاجة يعملها اول ما يتعرف على حد جديد انه بيحاول يعرف دينه ايه 
ده اذا معرفش اصلا من الاسم من قبل ما يسأل 

ردا على سؤالك بتاع الموضوع الغريب ده  . الموضوع مينفعش , وغير مقبول مسيحيا ان واحدة مسيحية تتجوز واحد مش مسيحى وملهاش اى تبرير او مخرج الجواز عندنا سر مقدس مينفعش طرف فيه يبقا مش مسيحى , قوللها متحاولش 
عايزة تتجوزه تتجوزه مدنى او باى طريقة تانية بس تنسى بقا مسيحيتها تماما


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *محاولة ذكية لشرح بعضاً من عقائد الأسلام ...!!!*
> *أُحييك ...*



وانا اشرح لك دينى ليه 
انا طرحت موضوع نحن مشتركين فيه 
وزى ما احد الضيوف الكرام قال 
ان العلاقات دى بتسبب فتن ونزاعات 
فكلنا هنا بنقول راينا 
والحمد لله متفقين ان الزواج دة مش هاينجح ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> *او بمعنى ادق هو اللى اكتشف*
> 
> انها مسيحية
> هى كانت عارفة انه مسلم لان اسمه احمد ​
> ...


*أنا أقولك لأن حل " الفيلم " دة فى أيد " عبود " ..*
*" أحمد " سقى البت حاجة من اللى بتدوخ ...وبعد ماراحت فى النوم ...*
*وبدل ما يعمل زى اللى عمله " يوسف شعبان " فى " سعاد حسنى " فى " الفيلم "*
*اللى كانت بتحب تشرب فيه الكوكاكولا من ( بوق الأزازة ) مش من الكوباية ..*
*أكتشف الشاب المُسلم " أحمد " بعد ما صحيت البنت من غيبوتها أنها بقت مسيحية ...!!!*

*وسبحان الذى يُغير ولا يتغير** ..!!!*

*وكان " أحمد " منتظراً لـ " حسن يوسف " ييجى يفتن له عليها زى ما حصل فى " الفيلم " أياه *
*ولكن " حسن يوسف " رفض بكل شدة أنه يفتن على " ثوعاد " *
*وقرر أنه يسيب " أحمد " على عماه طواااال أحداث الفيلم ..!!*
*لكن " مُخرج " الفيلم بقى كان له رأى آخر ...*
*قال طيب ولية " ثوعاد " ما تطلعش حامل من " أحمد " ؟؟*
*فأصبحت الكلكوعة كلكوعتين ...*
*" ثوعاد " بعد ما أتخدرت صحيت لقيت نفسها مسيحية ..!!!*
*وبعدين لقيت نفسها " حامل " فوق البيعة ...*
*وطبعا لازمن وحتمن يطلع " أحمد " راجل شريف وعلى نياته *

*لأن أتضح لنا أن " أحمد " ...طلع ما بيعرفش ..!!!!:smile01*
*ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله ...*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههههههه اه بجد نكتك فظيعة بصراحة
> ما انا بسألك يابنتى فين اللى انت بتقولى عليه ده ؟ فى اللالا لاند ؟
> اظن انك مصرية وعارفه ان من سمات المصريين ان اول اجة يعملها اول ما يايتعرف على حد جديد انه بيحاول يعرف دينه ايه
> ده اذا معرفش اصلا من الاسم من قبل ما يسأل
> ...



تمام وانا ايضا متفقة فى هذا الراى معكم  
لازم الطرفين يكونوا من نفس العقيدة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أكتوبر 2012)

انا من راى ان الحب ده وهمى وهيفوقوا منه هما الاتنين قريب اووووى لكن لو ده حصل بعد الزواج هتبقى خسارة كبيرة ليهم هى هتكون خسرت ابديتها واهلها وكل شىء 
وهو كمان هيخسر كل حاجة لازم يكونوا متوافقين فى كل شىء 
كل واحد على دين هيسبب مشاكل كتير بينهم ولو نفترض انها سابت دينها 
تفتكرى انه مش هيرغمها انها تكون على دينه ولو رفضت انها تطبق الدين ده من خلال الصلاة مثلا لانها مش متعودة عليها ابسط شىء ممكن يعملوا انه يسيبها مه انه عارف من الاول انه ممكن يحصل 
مينفعش خالص الارتباط بينهم بكل المقاييس ​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا أقولك لأن حل " الفيلم " دة فى أيد " عبود " ..*
> *" أحمد " سقى البت حاجة من اللى بتدوخ ...وبعد ماراحت فى النوم ...*
> *وبدل ما يعمل زى اللى عمله " يوسف شعبان " فى " سعاد حسنى " فى " الفيلم "*
> *اللى كانت بتحب تشرب فيه الكوكاكولا من ( بوق الأزازة ) مش من الكوباية ..*
> ...


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا من راى ان الحب ده وهمى وهيفوقوا منه هما الاتنين قريب اووووى لكن لو ده حصل بعد الزواج هتبقى خسارة كبيرة ليهم هى هتكون خسرت ابديتها واهلها وكل شىء​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> وهو كمان هيخسر كل حاجة لازم يكونوا متوافقين فى كل شىء​
> كل واحد على دين هيسبب مشاكل كتير بينهم ولو نفترض انها سابت دينها​
> تفتكرى انه مش هيرغمها انها تكون على دينه ولو رفضت انها تطبق الدين ده من خلال الصلاة مثلا لانها مش متعودة عليها ابسط شىء ممكن يعملوا انه يسيبها مه انه عارف من الاول انه ممكن يحصل​
> مينفعش خالص الارتباط بينهم بكل المقاييس​
> ​



اهلا رورو حبيبتى  
كلامك سليم زان والله راي كدة كمان 
بس زى ما بيقولوا مراية الحب عامية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*



شكرا على ردك اللى كله ذوق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**العفو *
*دة أن اللى باشكرك لأنى مستمتع بالفيلم *
*من بدايته *​


----------



## grges monir (17 أكتوبر 2012)

هى مشاركتى بالحبر السرى محدش عبرها لية


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هى مشاركتى بالحبر السرى محدش عبرها لية



انت على راسى يا جرجس والله 
​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ومالة كل واحد يبقى دينة زيى الفل كدة
> ودى تروح تصلى فى الكنيسة وهو  يصلى فى الجامع
> وهى تصوم اربع وجمعة ( اكل نباتى) وهو اتنين وخميس
> بجانب بقى انة هو يصوم رمضان وهى تصوم الميلاد والصيام الكبير وصوم الرسل
> ...



بص يا جرجس 
الموضوع دة عاوز ناس ليها تفكير غيرنا 
قصدى يمشى مع ناس غيرنا 
اللى هما اصلا مش بيلتزموا بتعاليم دينية بكل حزافيرها 
يعنى ممكن تلاقيه طبيعى فى الدول الاوروبية لانهم مش بيبصوا الاولاد اصلا هيكون دينهم ايه 
وانا معاك 
ان الزواج بالطريقة دى هايكون فاشل 
لاسباب كثيرة مش بس الاولاد
ومنتظرة منك مشاركات كتير 
تنورنى يا كبير 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * كنا قلنا ان جواز المسلمه من المسيحى ممكن يكون ناجح اكتر مما نتخيل ليه تحكمى عليه بالاعدام
> ولا ايه !!
> بصى من الاخر بالنسبه لنا الجواز من النوع ده مفيهوش بركة ربنا وبالتالى هو جواز فاشل
> معيارنا الوحيد فى الامر هو راى الكنيسه وتعاليم المسيح ونظرة المسيحيه للزواج باعتباره سر مقدس له أصول مش مجرد اتنين بتجمعهم ورقه
> اللى هيختار بقى انه يرمى ده كله ويروح ورا وهم بانه يبيع الغالى بالرخيص هو حر ومسيره للندم بس هيكون فات الاوان للاسف  *



:giveup::t39:​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2012)

تغيير الدين بسبب الحب ....... *شيئ سيئ وخاطئ جدااا

*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (18 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> تغيير الدين بسبب الحب ....... *شيئ سيئ وخاطئ جدااا*




مش سيء وخاطيء بس  
انا فى نظرى كبيرة 
نورتنى يا نهيسى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ومآ دآمو مقتنعين ..* إحنآ رأينآ هيفيد بأيه * ...!!!
> 
> على آلعموم كون إتنين عندهم خطوة تغيير ديآنتهم بآلسهولة وآلبسآطة دى
> يبقى لهم مآ شآئو
> ...


وأنآ كمآن لآزم أنوهـ إن ليآ مشآركة متسألش فيهآ :smile01









*.،*​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> وأنآ كمآن لآزم أنوهـ إن ليآ مشآركة متسألش فيهآ :smile01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



على راسى  يا سكرت  
كلامك تمام 
وانا اتفق معاكى 
بس لما طرحت الموضوع حبيت اعرف اكثر واتاكد من فكرى ​


----------

